# Torchwood, Dr Who -- any fans out there?



## Gordon Nore (Oct 7, 2009)

In another thread I made a reference to the rebooted _Dr Who_ series and its spin off _Torchwood._ Oddly enough, I never watched the original Dr Who on television even though it was carried locally here. Just last spring I caught a couple of episodes of _Torchwood_ on the Space channel here and became immediately hooked. Over the summer, I purchased and viewed all three seasons of _TW_ and four seasons of _DW_. Without a doubt, I think it's some of the most fascinating television I've ever seen.

Now I'm backtracking, collecting episodes of the original series.

Any other fans of the new Dr Whoniverse out there? Favourite characters? Favourite episodes?


----------



## bluekey88 (Oct 7, 2009)

Big fan of calssic and new Dr. Who.  Was particualrly impressed with the Torchwood spinoff.  Gwen Cooper roxxorz!  

Peace,
Erik


----------



## Omar B (Oct 7, 2009)

I love Dr Who.  I got into the show a couple years ago when they revived it, I've seen pretty much everything with both modern era doctors are well as the "movies" they have done recently.  Torchwood I can never remember to catch, I always come in half way or something like that.

Here's something I noticed yesterday about the next version of Dr Who.  http://www.aintitcool.com/node/42627


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 7, 2009)

bluekey88 said:


> Big fan of calssic and new Dr. Who.  Was particualrly impressed with the Torchwood spinoff.  Gwen Cooper roxxorz!
> 
> Peace,
> Erik



Interesting character, Gwen Cooper. She is the ex-police constable who brings the trait of empathy to the team. Very different from the way she might be portrayed in North American television.

It also cracked me up that Captain Jack Harkness had to teach her how to fire a handgun.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 7, 2009)

I've been a fan since Tom Baker took the mantle. Looking back though, my favoutite Doctor was John Pertwee. I think this is because I loved 'Wurzle Gummage' as a kid.



I found this on youtube, it's actually John Pertwee singing.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Interesting character, Gwen Cooper. She is the ex-police constable who brings the trait of empathy to the team. Very different from the way she might be portrayed in North American television.
> 
> It also cracked me up that Captain Jack Harkness had to teach her how to fire a handgun.


 
She's a pain in the ****, always whinging!

Have you see the Children of Earth episodes?


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 7, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> I've been a fan since Tom Baker took the mantle. Looking back though, my favoutite Doctor was John Pertwee. I think this is because I lived 'Wurzle Gummage as a kid.



Thanks, yl,

Next time I go shopping, I'll look for episodes with Pertwee. Just finished a trilogy of eps from the Tom Baker years. A little hard to get into because I think I've been spoiled by the visual effects of the new series.  

In the new series there have been two Doctors:

Christopher Eccleston, season 1
David Tennant, seasons 2-4. There's a special episode scheduled for release on January 1st with him, and then onto the next one. Tennant really impressed me as an actor -- has the manic gifts of a young Robin Williams, but reigns himself in when the scene calls for it.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 7, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> Thanks, yl,
> 
> Next time I go shopping, I'll look for episodes with Pertwee. Just finished a trilogy of eps from the Tom Baker years. A little hard to get into because I think I've been spoiled by the visual effects of the new series.
> 
> ...


 
Tennant is now the old Doctor, the new one starts soon. Matt Smith.


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 7, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Have you see the Children of Earth episodes?



Yep, they came out on Space here in Canada at the same time they were aired on BBC America, which was just after the UK release. I have all the episodes on DVD.

The hardcore fans were PO'd that BBC only ordered a five-ep miniseries, instead of a thirteen episode season. John Barrowman stated in the British press that it felt like they were punished for their success, having moved the show up the food chain to BBC 1.

But series exec and head writer Russell T. Davies seems undaunted. He's said that whatever form the BBC gives him to work with, he'll be able to tell the story.

Season three was a punch in the gut though, wasn't it? Jack's fled the planet having sacrificed his grandson to defeat the 456. The Hub is gone. Ianto's now dead, eliminating three of the original characters. The Torchwood SUV's in a chop shop somewhere. Davies has said that he wants the audience to see TW as more than the technology, etc. Season four, when BBC finally green lights it, will be a whole new ball game.

Any predictions about who will be on the team?


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 7, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Tennant is now the old Doctor, the new one starts soon. Matt Smith.


I'll miss Tennant, I thought he played the role well. Eccleston was not so good. I found most of his episodes boring. Thank God for Billie Piper. A little eye candy went a long way in those episodes!!


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 7, 2009)

Tez3 said:


> Tennant is now the old Doctor, the new one starts soon. Matt Smith.



Indeed, but remember, there's a half-human copy of the Tennant doctor, supposedly locked in a parallel universe with Rose. There also bringing back Donna Noble for the new year's episode, and she's supposed to freak out and die if she remembers her time with the doctor.

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt1415017/

Cast for the January 1st episode...



> David Tennant     ...     The Doctor
> Bernard Cribbins    ...     Wilfred Mott
> Catherine Tate    ...     Donna Noble
> John Simm    ...     The Master
> ...


----------



## Gordon Nore (Oct 7, 2009)

yorkshirelad said:


> I'll miss Tennant, I thought he played the role well. Eccleston was not so good. I found most of his episodes boring. Thank God for Billie Piper. A little eye candy went a long way in those episodes!!



Piper's a wonderful actress -- I also enjoyed her as a companion because her mom and boyfriend Mickey kept popping up in episodes. Eccleston was supposed to be the angry Doctor, but Tennant, the happy doctor, played anger better than Eccleston, who, to me, just seemed like a pissed off football fan.


----------



## Sukerkin (Oct 7, 2009)

An "Aye" to the question with regard to fandom - individual points will have to wait until the night.

Oh and 'my' Doctor is John Pertwee and Sarah Jane will never be superceded as a companion .


----------



## Bill Mattocks (Oct 7, 2009)

Gordon Nore said:


> In another thread I made a reference to the rebooted _Dr Who_ series and its spin off _Torchwood._ Oddly enough, I never watched the original Dr Who on television even though it was carried locally here. Just last spring I caught a couple of episodes of _Torchwood_ on the Space channel here and became immediately hooked. Over the summer, I purchased and viewed all three seasons of _TW_ and four seasons of _DW_. Without a doubt, I think it's some of the most fascinating television I've ever seen.
> 
> Now I'm backtracking, collecting episodes of the original series.
> 
> Any other fans of the new Dr Whoniverse out there? Favourite characters? Favourite episodes?



I never heard of Torchwood until now, but I used to like the old TV shows quite a bit. I still occasionally say 'exterminate, exterminate' when frustrated.  No favorite episodes, I liked them all.  Well, I guess I mean the old ones with Tom Baker as the Doctor.  Those were the only ones I saw.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 7, 2009)

I wasn't that impressed initially, but the new Who grew on me.  I liked both Eccleston, and Tennant.  Haven't seen any episodes of Torchwood, but did like the cross over episodes that I saw.


----------



## yorkshirelad (Oct 8, 2009)

I made a point of not watching 'Torchwood'. I got addicted to some tv shows and didn't want to ad to the addiction. Dr Who, Dexter, Breaking bad and Dragon's Den are enough for me. Fortunately Dexter is back on.


----------



## David43515 (Oct 8, 2009)

I had heard of the old series, but never watched it. Then when I moved to Japan I started watching the new Dr. Who on TV just because it was in English. I got hooked quickly. I really like David Tennent, but I thought Eccleston was great.

I`m only able to rent the first season of Torchwood here, but I love it. I`m amazed though at the kind of language they can get away with a TV show in the UK.


----------



## Tez3 (Oct 8, 2009)

Dr Who was originally a childrens programme, I remember William Hartnell as the first Doctor, I also remember every single Doctor including Paul McGann in the film. I can also recall most of the assistants.
Torchwood is a much more adult programme it goes out after the 'watershed' of 2100h so the language, storylines and such can be stronger, they have however edited episodes and shown them at a more child friendly time though they haven't done this recently. 
There is another spin off again for children with Sarah-Jane as the main character,only seen one episode as it's never on at a time I can watch.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 8, 2009)

I did enjoy the Sarah Jane cross overs as well.  I miss K9. Though, my favorite companion was probably Lela.


----------

